# Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2011)

*Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]


----------



## locojens (4. Februar 2011)

*Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Warum zum "Deibel" benutzt man bei weißen Sleeves und sonst allem in weiß SCHWARZEN Schrumpfschlauch und SCHWARZE Stecker?? 



Abgesehen von dem Kritikpunkt sieht es schick (chic?) aus.

MfG Loco!


----------



## Shinchyko (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Nun sieht supper aus!^^

@locojens: Vlt passt das dan umso besser? Ein wenig Kontrast hat nie geschadet. Alles in Weiß wäre ja langweilig^^


----------



## Enrico (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Schick schick ,nur das Gehäuse sagt mir nicht ganz so zu. Dann lieber ein weißes Colossus


----------



## Mischk@ (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*



> Warum zum "Deibel" benutzt man bei weißen Sleeves und sonst allem in weiß SCHWARZEN Schrumpfschlauch und SCHWARZE Stecker??


 
Weil die in der Masse am günstigsten zu produzieren sind...


----------



## Castor_23 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Ich find das sooo fies..
Anfangs wollt ich ein weißes Gehäuse - kein gescheites gefunden, also fürs Xigmatek Midgard entschieden. Zack, paar Wochen danach gibts bei PCGH das Midgard in weiß.
Lüfter: beQuiet - paar Wochen später gibts die in weiß!!

ich blicke nach links auf meinen (komplett schwarzen) Rechenknecht und wünschte mir die Zeit zurückdrehen zu können...


----------



## besserwisser18 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

lol, hab mir grad genau dasselbe gedacht
hab n schwarzes midgard + schwarze be quiet lüfter


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Coole Aktion mal wieder - für mich war uninteressant, aber dennoch ein top Angebot.

Danke PCGH!


----------



## Dommerle (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Sehr tolles Bundle!


----------



## IIIIQIIII (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Fehlt nur noch endlich mal wieder ein modernes weißes Mainboard,  mit der gtx560  von kfa2(galaxy) gibt es auch eine aktuelle gute weiße Grafikkarte.

Würde mich freuen wenn es da mal wieder gäbe


----------



## Pyroplan (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

hat ja schon was, aber ich warte doch lieber auf das weiße Corsair Graphite 600t


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Ich kann die Begeisterung nicht teilen.
Auf mich wirkt dieser weiße PC viel zu steril.


----------



## Enrico (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich kann die Begeisterung nicht teilen.
> Auf mich wirkt dieser weiße PC viel zu steril.


Ist Geschmackssache. Ich mag weiße PCs - aber keine weißen Räume


----------



## Roman441 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Sieht schon klasse aus respekt
bekommt man in das Gehäuse einen Trible Radiator verbaut?


----------



## thescythe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Gibt es zum Bundle auch die passende Putzfrau ??


----------



## byte1981 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Ich finde das schwarze CM 690 II sieht besser aus.


----------



## Dommerle (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*



byte1981 schrieb:


> Ich finde das schwarze CM 690 II sieht besser aus.



Und ich finde das weiße besser... 
Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden!


----------



## Manny G. (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Caseking-Bundles zum Vorteilspreis: Weißes PCGH-Gehäuse samt weißem Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Kann man nicht auch "nur" das PCGH-Logo kaufen?!
Das wär irgendiwe voll cool.


----------

